# Will Silverlakes Survive?



## GLangevinito (May 5, 2021)

I was told by a buddy who is pretty well connected that Silverlakes is now $69M in debt and giant interest payments are coming due on the bond used to finance the facility. I'm alarmed by this, as we spend many weekends there and love the facility. Between Silverlakes and Great Park, we have come a long way from games at Apple Valley and Lancaster. Anyone have any info? That would be a bummer if they folded.


----------



## lafalafa (May 5, 2021)

Yikes refinance or re negotiating must be going with the parties involved. 

I don't remember but does the city own the land? Leasing out?   Law types stand to make some fees no doubt.

Will survive but with some changes, what or who is going to be interesting


----------



## GLangevinito (May 6, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yikes refinance or re negotiating must be going with the parties involved.
> 
> I don't remember but does the city own the land? Leasing out?   Law types stand to make some fees no doubt.
> 
> Will survive but with some changes, what or who is going to be interesting


I don't know anything about it. Just wondering if the rumors are true. I hope not!


----------



## Speed (May 6, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yikes refinance or re negotiating must be going with the parties involved.
> 
> I don't remember but does the city own the land? Leasing out?   Law types stand to make some fees no doubt.
> 
> Will survive but with some changes, what or who is going to be interesting


parking fees increase


----------



## forksnbolts (May 6, 2021)

$50 a car coming.


----------



## Willie (May 6, 2021)

forksnbolts said:


> $50 a car coming.


$25 has already been talked about.


----------



## Banana Hammock (May 7, 2021)

finally aged out!


----------



## Mosafie (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to Galloway Downs. 

The grassless gophers fields of Temecula.


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (May 17, 2021)

heard they only allow credit cards now.


----------



## Technician72 (May 17, 2021)

The Big Lewandowski said:


> heard they only allow credit cards now.


Yes, DD played there yesterday. As has been common to limit hand to hand transactions with cash, the payment for entrance has been limited to cards for the most part. Wait times to get in have increased, so plan ahead and get there earlier if possible.


----------



## timbuck (May 17, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Yes, DD played there yesterday. As has been common to limit hand to hand transactions with cash, the payment for entrance has been limited to cards for the most part. Wait times to get in have increased, so plan ahead and get there earlier if possible.


Wait times there for big tournaments was already a nightmare.  If your coach wants you at the field an hour before game time, how soon do you need to arrive at the venue for entrance?

Why not offer a "season" pass option?  $150 for the summer and another $100 for Fall doesn't sound too bad.  Especially if you play discovery in the Fall and are part of Legends or Slammers for summer tournaments.

Great Park might charge more for field rental, but the parking charge and pain of silverlakes isn't worth it.


----------



## Technician72 (May 17, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Wait times there for big tournaments was already a nightmare.  If your coach wants you at the field an hour before game time, how soon do you need to arrive at the venue for entrance?
> 
> Why not offer a "season" pass option?  $150 for the summer and another $100 for Fall doesn't sound too bad.  Especially if you play discovery in the Fall and are part of Legends or Slammers for summer tournaments.
> 
> Great Park might charge more for field rental, but the parking charge and pain of silverlakes isn't worth it.


We live about 20 minutes away from Silverlakes, we normally add 10 minutes onto that to account for getting into the complex, 30 minutes total. But we've been playing it safe and added another 15 minutes into our arrival times with the delays in transaction at the gate to make sure we're there on time. It's been at it's peak as of late with all the construction happening on Hamner Ave., with both the street widening and construction of "Hamner Place" which will house the hotels and restaurant pads next to the complex.

In regards to a seasonal / annual pass, not gonna happen as that would be convenient only for the consumer and they're not about making it easier or cheaper for us. Only place I recall doing that was the Blast / Platinum / IE Surf / Legends IE Complex in San Bernardino, and that was only for members of that club. It covered all games played there: CSL, Tournaments, State / National Cup, Etc.


----------



## crush (May 17, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Wait times there for big tournaments was already a nightmare.  If your coach wants you at the field an hour before game time, how soon do you need to arrive at the venue for entrance?
> 
> Why not offer a "season" pass option?  $150 for the summer and another $100 for Fall doesn't sound too bad.  Especially if you play discovery in the Fall and are part of Legends or Slammers for summer tournaments.
> 
> Great Park might charge more for field rental, but the parking charge and pain of silverlakes isn't worth it.


Insane times tim buck.  Basically to play soccer game takes a day now to play the game.  Prep before you leave = 1 hour.  Drive time depends on where one lives so let's go for 1 hour each way on average, that's if your lucky.  3 hours so far.  Get to field one hour early is now 4 hours.  Sit in line to pay, another 30 minutes.  Game is 1 and half hours so now time investment is 6 hours.  Coach talk after game, another 30 minutes.  Eat some food afterwards and let's just say 8 hour day.  We need more local play big time.


----------



## timbuck (May 17, 2021)

crush said:


> Insane times tim buck.  Basically to play soccer game takes a day now to play the game.  Prep before you leave = 1 hour.  Drive time depends on where one lives so let's go for 1 hour each way on average, that's if your lucky.  3 hours so far.  Get to field one hour early is now 4 hours.  Sit in line to pay, another 30 minutes.  Game is 1 and half hours so now time investment is 6 hours.  Coach talk after game, another 30 minutes.  Eat some food afterwards and let's just say 8 hour day.  We need more local play big time.


Don't forget that on busy weekends, it can take 15-20 minutes just to get out of Silverlakes.
Does anyone think that playing in the Discovery league with all games at Silverlakes is something to get excited about?


----------



## Dargle (May 17, 2021)

Perhaps our experience has been not representative or we have arrived at off times, but we have found entry to Silverlakes to be faster than it used to be except in one instance where there was an accident.  The credit card system has been pretty quick and even quicker than the time it often took them to make change.


----------



## GT45 (May 17, 2021)

Do teams (Legends) who train at Silverlakes have to pay to park every time they come to practice?


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (May 17, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Do teams (Legends) who train at Silverlakes have to pay to park every time they come to practice?


No


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (May 17, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Do teams (Legends) who train at Silverlakes have to pay to park every time they come to practice?


But it’s possible it’s part of their dues


----------



## GLangevinito (May 18, 2021)

As prior disclosures have noted, the Borrower’s operations have been materially impacted by the COVID-19 pandemic. Specifically, the Borrower’s Facilities have been closed pursuant to state and local mandates. While the Borrower has benefitted from certain other sources of revenue, including government relief, revenues from the Facilities have been depressed by the pandemic and governmental restrictions. As a result, after making its scheduled monthly installment payment in January 2020, the Borrower has been unable to make subsequent monthly transfers, and will be unable to make the July 1, 2020 debt service payment on the Bonds. These failures constitute Events of Default under the Bond Documents. The Trustee and the Bondholder Representative have been in discussions with the Borrower regarding the impact of COVID-19, potential operational and financial improvements and a forbearance of Bondholder remedies under the Bond Documents.


----------



## Buddhabman (May 24, 2021)

Hopefully they can adjust the bond payments and structure.  The site has to be a big money maker for that community on weekends, the tax revenue just from local restaurants has to be significant.  US soccer should also hop in  and provide bond backing if necessary, as this is an important regional site for US soccer development.


----------



## El Clasico (May 24, 2021)

Silverlake's will obviously survive, likely through forbearance. However, if the city of Norco were smart, they would renegotiate the lease payment upwards since Eastvale benefits much more from Silverlake's than Norco does which is how the city of Norco got the city of Eastvale to contribute to the widening of the bridge in Norco that goes over the riverbed.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 24, 2021)

The Big Lewandowski said:


> heard they only allow credit cards now.


What if I don't have credit card? I can't get in?


----------



## outside! (May 24, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> What if I don't have credit card? I can't get in?


It would be nice if they would just up the fees each team pays in advance, then just let the cars drive in. They would save a lot of money in pay for the parking attendants.


----------



## SoulTrain (May 24, 2021)

outside! said:


> It would be nice if they would just up the fees each team pays in advance, then just let the cars drive in. They would save a lot of money in pay for the parking attendants.


There you go, talking sense again! 

Just add $300 to each team registration and make parking free (15 players x $10 parking fee x 2 days).  Explain your added fees in the tournament instructions.  Everyone gets into the complex quicker and you don't have to wait in a huge line to get back in if you head out for lunch.   Without ticket takers at the gate, Silverlakes could employ more people to control traffic coming in and leaving the facility, making the experience better for everyone.  Polo Fields and Oceanside should use the same model, it's a win/win for the parents, players and clubs.


----------



## timbuck (May 24, 2021)

SoulTrain said:


> There you go, talking sense again!
> 
> Just add $300 to each team registration and make parking free (15 players x $10 parking fee x 2 days).  Explain your added fees in the tournament instructions.  Everyone gets into the complex quicker and you don't have to wait in a huge line to get back in if you head out for lunch.   Without ticket takers at the gate, Silverlakes could employ more people to control traffic coming in and leaving the facility, making the experience better for everyone.  Polo Fields and Oceanside should use the same model, it's a win/win for the parents, players and clubs.


Makes perfect sense to everyone.  I'm often amazed at the lack of logistical efficiency when it comes to moving people in and out of places.


----------



## forksnbolts (May 24, 2021)

Parking was $12.00 this past weekend. Just FYI.


----------



## lafalafa (May 24, 2021)

outside! said:


> It would be nice if they would just up the fees each team pays in advance, then just let the cars drive in. They would save a lot of money in pay for the parking attendants.


Nah that won't work with the kickback system thats in place for the home teams.

Home teams get a cut of the parking revenue which they use to reduce what they pay for field rentals.   

Club sports has a bunch of interesting or creative financial arrangements so if convenience or logic is introduced expect to pay even more.


----------



## GLangevinito (May 24, 2021)

SoulTrain said:


> There you go, talking sense again!
> 
> Just add $300 to each team registration and make parking free (15 players x $10 parking fee x 2 days).  Explain your added fees in the tournament instructions.  Everyone gets into the complex quicker and you don't have to wait in a huge line to get back in if you head out for lunch.   Without ticket takers at the gate, Silverlakes could employ more people to control traffic coming in and leaving the facility, making the experience better for everyone.  Polo Fields and Oceanside should use the same model, it's a win/win for the parents, players and clubs.


Girls teams would be fine with it. Boys teams would not. I've seen pretty much a full team of boys pile out of an extended van for $10 total.


----------



## SoulTrain (May 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Nah that won't work with the kickback system thats in place for the home teams.
> 
> Home teams get a cut of the parking revenue which they use to reduce what they pay for field rentals.
> 
> Club sports has a bunch of interesting or creative financial arrangements so if convenience or logic is introduced expect to pay even more.


Outside clubs hosting tournaments don't get any part of the ticket revenue at the Polo Fields or Oceanside, Surf Cup Sports keeps that all to themselves.  And clubs should not complain as every summer weekend is booked out for the next 3 years.  Silverlakes might have a different arrangement, not sure there.


----------



## notintheface (May 24, 2021)

Buddhabman said:


> Hopefully they can adjust the bond payments and structure.  The site has to be a big money maker for that community on weekends, the tax revenue just from local restaurants has to be significant.  US soccer should also hop in  and provide bond backing if necessary, as this is an important regional site for US soccer development.


Yeah, uh, Scramblers is a nice place to grab breakfast and all but it isn't exactly raking in the dough for Norco. Pretty sure the prison juices their economy more than Silverlakes does.


----------



## RedCard (May 24, 2021)

Willie said:


> $25 has already been talked about.


If the Dodgers and Angels can do it, why not....


----------



## ABCDE FC (May 25, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> What if I don't have credit card? I can't get in?


We were there this weekend and the two cars in front of us both paid cash. Made it take even longer but they won't turn you away.


----------



## Bethsoccer (May 26, 2021)

SoCal Flight 1 is the top level of competition. Within Flight 1 there are multiple options:


Europa: These are flight 1 teams that want to play within their geographic area. They have minimal travel but they participate in SOCAL State Cup and can play in the College Showcase events.
Champions: This division has promotion/relegation with the Discovery NPL. They play home/away and can play outside of their geographic area since they are vying for promotion into Discovery NPL. Teams participate in SOCAL State Cup and the College Showcase events.
Discovery NPL: These teams play their games at one venue based on which NPL area they are in. There is a North Division that plays at Silverlakes and a South Division that plays in Oceanside. They all participate in SOCAL State Cup and they have one College Showcase included in their season with an optional second showcase.

So for those playing in the SoCal Discovery NPL they have to pay for parking for each game?  

According to the website all North Division teams play at Silverlakes... $$$ and all South Division teams play at Oceanside...$$$.


----------



## fjc8871 (Jun 2, 2021)

Question. Did they always have church services on Sundays? I had not been to SL for a while until this past weekend. There was Cerritos Memorial, A Fair Food Foodie Festival, and church services on Sunday. Luckily on the soccer side, it didn't seem like it was at capacity like at previous tournaments hosted there.


----------

